

A month after beta launch, we're getting some traction - mntmn
http://blog.spacedeck.net/post/41023520790/from-dropbox-to-indesign-how-leading-creative-agencies

======
mntmn
Almost exactly a year ago, we started working on this, and you gave some
constructive feedback, a lot of which we honored - successfully
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3580447>).

------
kwiat
Nice!

